
Welcome to the batteryless, wireless world of the IoT - yagnaumsys
https://eengenious.com/welcome-to-the-batteryless-wireless-world-of-the-internet-of-things/
======
mathewspro
Harvesting is a viable, but not a simple or easy, option for powering IoT
designs. It requires careful consideration of the harvestable source;
harvesting transducer type, implementation and siting; energy/power chain
efficiency; required power levels; the energy storage component; and the
associated power-management electronics. As with any great design, careful
planning and assessment will tell you if it is feasible and if so, with what
limitations.

------
andyers
The clever “solar dice” design kit mentioned in the article (see
[https://goo.gl/YRPsFf](https://goo.gl/YRPsFf)). Anybody care to share
application ideas?

------
girishmhatre500
will energy harvesting ever go mainstream (ie move out of the microwatt and
nanoamp realm), or is it forever relegated to fringe applications?

